# Newb from washington!



## Tmo (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey all, new to the forum and just bought all new gear so figured I'd post up. Not new to snowboarding but took 4-5 years off for lame highschool sports and now am back in the game. I'm from washington and have been riding since I was about 6. So here's the new gear 

Never Summer SL-R 158



2010 Rome 390s



and Salomon F22's so my big ass feet can fit on the board :thumbsup:










Already read a ton of great information from this site and am looking forward to more!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

thts a pretty sick setup.


----------



## Tmo (Dec 10, 2009)

franchise9 said:


> thts a pretty sick setup.


Thanks man, I'm really excited to try it all out tomorrow morning


----------

